# automatizacion de toldo o techo corredizo



## dolbyy1978 (Ene 4, 2007)

¿Alguien sabe cuanto consume un motor de Burro de arranque en vacío??? 
Podré utilizarlo para automatizar un techo corredizo???


----------



## Nilfred (Ene 4, 2007)

20A, chispas por doquier...


----------



## dolbyy1978 (Ene 5, 2007)

¿se podrá usar para automatizarlo?, ¿que te parece? tendría que conseguir uno y no son tan baratos pero si mas que un motor de C.C para ese proposito.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Ene 5, 2007)

Tambien te puede servir uno de limpia parabrisas de coche. Lleva reductora y consume 4-6A a 12V. Tiene bastante fuerza..

Lo puedes conseguir en cualquier chatarrero, si les caes bien y lo desmontas tu te saldra bastante barato y si tienes lavia gratis.


----------



## dolbyy1978 (Ene 6, 2007)

Buenìsima idea, muchas gracias


----------



## cj5gtx (Mar 7, 2007)

Hey, dolbyy1978 :

Yo iría al desarmadero, como te sugirió tiopepe123.  Pero en lugar de buscar un motor de limpiaparabrisas, buscaría uno de techo corredizo.  Sólo tendrías que adaptarlo.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Mar 7, 2007)

Los  de techo no los conozco pero los de limpia son unos montruos sobretodo los de camion o autobus, estamos hablando de fuerzas de varios quilos y y lentos, ideal para este menester.


----------



## dolbyy1978 (Mar 8, 2007)

Muchisimas gracias amigos, en los prox dias me internare en algun chatarrero (espero no se abuse con el precio),


----------

